# Safety Services Company



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Does any one know about this company? We get 10-15 calls a week from them. This sounds like an expensive scam to me.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

They called me once and after I threatened to report them to the FCC, they called no more.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> They called me once and after I threatened to report them to the FCC, they called no more.


They fed a line to Carly saying this is OSHA and wanted her to pay some thing like $499.99 for an info packet with a few daily safety meeting forms. Plus pay $299.99 a month for a 30 day safety meeting packet.

They mailed me a packet which after telling the guy we paint houses so ladder, lift, fall, harness is what we would need. They sent forms for other trades to me.

I am guessing they are using OSHA as a scare tactic on people who actually answer.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

My guess is you guessed right.
They've called a few times trying to sound all official and shat in the message.
I just press delete.
They'll get the bosun whistle if I answer the phone and it's them.:sailor:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just hang up


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I just tell them, "This is my home number, call my business number in Beaumont":whistling2:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Right, right, :laughing:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yup they call me once twice a year, With the old OSHA compliant scare line. They are targeting the lower IQ jean pool... Jackasses!


----------

